# Selling bench lathe, mini mill, and tooling - $1500 - Seattle CL



## Nogoingback (May 25, 2019)

Selling bench lathe, mini mill, and tooling
					

The lathe is a HiTorque 8.5x20 Deluxe Bench Lathe from littlemachineshop.com The mill is a harbor freight mini mill. I don't have a part number on it, but I have a picture. I'm selling all the...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------

